
25 years after apartheid, black people cannot live in this South African city - smacktoward
https://www.theguardian.com/cities/2019/oct/24/an-indictment-of-south-africa-whites-only-town-orania-is-booming
======
deogeo
> Afriforum recently met with US president Donald Trump’s administration and
> Tucker Carlson of Fox Nows to tell them that Afrikaners are facing a widely
> discredited genocide.

They source the 'widely discredited' claim to africacheck.org. Which tries to
discredit genocidewatch.net's placement of South Africa at stage 6 of 10 of
genocide [1] (stage 6 is polarization, 7 is preparation, 8 is persecution, and
9 is extermination. 10 is denial). With prominent politicians such as Julius
Malema (leader of EFF, which has 10% voter support [2]) saying "We [the EFF]
are not calling for the slaughter of white people‚ at least for now", and
singing "shoot the boer", and then receiving support by the ANC (largest
party, with 57% of the vote) to avoid any legal repercussions [4], it takes
some very motivated reasoning to conclude polarization is not taking place.

The Guardian also saw fit to include vivid testimony of a black couple
harassed by whites. Yet whites were limited to a single, tepid line about
'warzones', without any mention of what happens in warzones. How different an
impression would the article make, if it were instead balanced with a vivid
retelling of an incident such as a mother shot and raped in front of her
children [5]. With a murder rate 7x that of the US [6], I'm certain they could
have found something more visceral, had they wanted to.

Instead, the Guardian does its best to make white people fleeing to a place of
their own look as sinister as possible.

[1] [https://africacheck.org/spot-check/claims-white-genocide-
sou...](https://africacheck.org/spot-check/claims-white-genocide-south-africa-
unsupported/)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_Freedom_Fighters#Elec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Economic_Freedom_Fighters#Election_results)

[3]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_National_Congress#Elec...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_National_Congress#Election_results)

[4]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_National_Congress#Raci...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/African_National_Congress#Racism)

[5] [https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9310908/farmers-wife-shot-
and-...](https://www.thesun.co.uk/news/9310908/farmers-wife-shot-and-raped-in-
front-children-south-africa/)

[6]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intention...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_intentional_homicide_rate)

